

For sale: Rails, slightly used. $25,000 - gisikw
http://hasmanyreasons.com/2012/03/29/for-sale-rails-slightly-used-25000/

======
deedubaya
Hold up.

1) If you don't agree, don't contribute (time or money). You're doing OSS
wrong.

2) Obviously Yehuda has given a lot to Rails and other OSS communities. He
recognizes a problem (regardless of its origin) that he wants to fix. Posts
like this will drive people like him away. I know my life is easier because of
the work Yehuda has done. If you don't like it, go back to Rails 2.X, or help
fix it yourself.

3) Thinking back to the Rails 2 days, things weren't dramatically better for
dependencies and getting Rails setup. This project would be applicable then.

4) Posts like this will only drive away the contributions of a smart, giving
person. Lots of people make a lot of money off the work the Rails Core Team
has done, don't label one of them a thief because they need financial help to
focus their improvements on a specific pain point.

~~~
subspacedout
A significant amount of time was spent letting advancement stagnate so we
could have enterprise features we have now...the features Yehuda wants to be
paid to fix.

This project says "Hey, I have helped make Rails a pain in the ass to use
unless you know Rails really well. Instead of fixing this at the core level
you can pay me to make something else to fix this!"

What's next? A program to make bundler work better? I expect more from a
project like rails. It is like an Xbox game with zero day paid DLC. "Here is
rails. Now contribute money so I can make it work as advertised!"

------
davidrupp
I suspect that this project will end up in the same place as Locomotive, for
the same reasons. It's a very platform-specific way to manage a thing that
should be largely platform-agnostic. Now, if someone were to leverage homebrew
and write a recipe for one-stop installation of Rails with sensible choices
for its dependencies, that would be cool.

~~~
tbeseda
I think there has been a huge shift toward OS X since the days of Locomotive.
This turn-key solution may gain more traction in today's dev ecosystem.
(Though, I'm still not behind it.)

------
twinturbo
I think you're overreacting. Don't contribute to the project if you aren't
interested.

Personally, I don't think this is needed, but I can see why people are
interested in it.

~~~
MoOmer
I think the article had a good point when it mentioned that the issues that
are trying to be resolved stem from projects that were led by the guy trying
to raise the funds.

~~~
batista
Only the point is BS.

It's not like he _purposefully_ introduced some "painful_installation"
feature, and is now asking money to make it go away.

It's not even like he _unintentionally_ introduced some "painful_installation"
feature, and is now asking money to make it go away.

What he did was what every OSS contributor does. He created some tools, added
some fixes to Rails, changed some stuff, proposed some future roadmap, etc.
One among MANY. People used his tools and changes and adopted them because
they made their lives easier.

That doesn't mean that those changes (e.g the Bundler, a way to gather
requirements) can or should also solve the general problem of easy
installation of a whole and complete Rails system.

And that's what he asks money to create: an easy installer for the whole
system.

